# Amazing aerobatics



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

I got this link via e-mail. It's a 19MB file, but the flying is incredible! Check it out:
http://www.airplanecards.com/albums/raph/haute_voltige.wmv


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Incredible! I love watching routines like that at air shows!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Me too. I like to watch them, but I don't think I would try it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Not without a diaper and a good supply of barf bags.


----------



## trackend (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a very skilled group of pilots Id love to have a ride with them 
even if it meant a bit of chundering or the odd blackout I don't know much about these type of aircraft ( come to think i don't know much about anything that flys  ) but I would have thought they must be technically quite advanced. Any info please Evan/Skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Well they fly, they can pull manoeuvres that would make a housefly puke, they're loud, and they're incredible to watch. That's about the extent of my knowledge.

evan?


----------



## trackend (Mar 28, 2005)

Lot of blooming help you turned out to be Skim


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks to composite materials available today, these aircraft can pull manuevers that would have broken airplanes apart about 10-15 years ago. I am not sure what type these are, but alot of the aerobatic planes today are made in the former soviet republics, like Sukhoi and Zlin. They are very light and agile, as you have seen.


----------



## trackend (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Evan do you know if the engines are anything special to cope with the G forces generated IE fuel delivery systems etc


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks evan, nice video, awesome acrobatics!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Not sure trackend, but I would assume that they are injected. I have seen some of those aerobatics planes and I have not heard them cut out. The engines are usually pretty hi-tech.


----------

